# El sueño de la razón produce monstruos



## scriptum

Hola a todos:

¿Se trata de monstruos producidos por la razón que sueña o de monstruos que nacen por sí mismos, cuando la razón duerme?
¿Son las dos interpretaciones posibles?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## juanmy90

¡Hola!
Lógicamente, se trata de una frase poética. Creo que Goya tiene un cuadro con ese nombre.
Si te refieres a ese cuadro, te recomiendo que le eches un vistazo a esta página: http://ctsiessandoval.blogspot.com/2006/03/el-sueo-de-la-razn-produce-monstruos.html
Si no te refieres a eso, debería decirte que se trata de una frase ambigüa. Puede ser que sea la razón la que sueñe (sería lo más logico sintácticamente) y que así surjan los monstruos, o puede que se hable de un sueño en el que aparecía la razón y que produce monstruos.
De todas formas, te copio este extracto de la página que he pegado arriba:
"En su célebre grabado "_el sueño de la razón produce monstruos_" Goya nos advertía, en los inicios del siglo XIX, de los problemas que podía plantear al ser humano el olvido de la inteligencia. Libre del razonamiento, sujeto a las fuerzas del prejuicio y la ignorancia, la historia humana nos conduce al horror. La ciencia debería ser arma de liberación."
Está referido al cuadro, y se refiere a que el ser humano sueña con la razón en una época de ignorancia. El sueño de la razón = Soñar con la ciencia. Y produce monstruos por la resistencia de la sociedad a aceptar la ciencia...

Vamos, eso interpreto yo, y no sé si te estaré hablando del cuadro en vano... A ver si alguien aporta algo más.
¡Un saludo!


----------



## Jellby

Yo lo interpreto como que cuando la razón sueña (cuando se deja de lado la razón) se producen monstruos (surgen horrores).


----------



## Namarne

scriptum said:


> ¿Se trata de monstruos producidos por la razón que sueña o de monstruos que nacen por sí mismos, cuando la razón duerme?





Jellby said:


> Yo lo interpreto como que cuando la razón sueña (cuando se deja de lado la razón) se producen monstruos (surgen horrores).


Hola. 
Yo siempre lo había entendido de acuerdo a la primera posibilidad que sugiere scriptum: la razón llevada al extremo de sus sueños (de sus exigencias) produce monstruos, por dejar de lado otros aspectos del ser humano. (Vendría a decir que el ser humano no es sólo lógica.) 
Pero la interpretación de Jellby (y de juanmy90) quizá sea más acorde con la época de la Ilustración.


----------



## scriptum

Hola otra vez:
Si he bien entendido, el sentido directo de la frase queda enigmático y se presta a distintas interpretaciones.
Saludos y gracias a todos los que respondieron a mi pregunta.


----------



## María Madrid

Al leer el mensaje de Jellby he recordado que mi profe de historia del arte del colegio nos dijo en su día que sueño en esta frase se interpretaba no como soñar, sino el hecho de estar dormido. Cuando la razón "se duerme", surgen los monstruos (la brutalidad). O sea, lo que dice Jellby. Saludos,


----------



## alexacohen

Pues yo lo entiendo como lo entendía Namarne.

Nada hay más razonable y mejor explicado que las directrices para la exterminación de los judíos en la Alemania nazi.

Absolutamente razonable, absolutamente lógico, absolutamente inteligente, siguiendo precisos cálculos 
matemáticos. Un razonamiento lógico irreprochable.

Y una monstruosidad total.


----------



## María Madrid

No creo que sea razonable apartarse del contexto cultural de la época en que se formuló esa frase. La espíritu de la razón, tal como se entendía en la Ilustración, no creo que pueda interpretarse como la barbarie planificada y ejecutada con meticulosidad más de cien años después. Saludos,


----------



## Omegasr

Completamente de acuerdo Juanmy90: como frases poéticas tienen congruencia cada una para expresar el contrasentido que establecen.


----------



## alexacohen

Oh, perdón.

Efectivamente me he pasado unos siglos. 

Nada hay más razonable y mejor explicado que las directrices para la expulsión de los judíos en la España de los Reyes Católicos.

Absolutamente razonable, absolutamente lógico, absolutamente inteligente, siguiendo precisos cálculos matemáticos. Un razonamiento lógico irreprochable.

Y una monstruosidad total.


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
La verdad es que las dos interpretaciones tienen su lógica. Yo me había decantado casi por la vuestra, María, Jellby, etc., porque me ha venido de nuevo. Pero viendo el grabado de Goya, y teniendo en cuenta la época en que se pintó, vuelvo a inclinarme por mi primera impresión. Pienso que para entonces los postulados racionalistas que llevaron a la Revolución Francesa ya habían generado no pocos monstruos. (No es un juicio de valor, ¡viva la Revolución!, pero para mí es como la parte oscura de la razón.)


----------



## María Madrid

Y eso fue trescientos años antes... sigo sin ver cómo los últimos coletazos medievales puedan tener que ver con los postulados de la Ilustración. Precisamente la Inquisición está en las antípodas del Siglo de las Luces. El fanatismo no excluye ser sistemático ni meticuloso, ni en la España del siglo XV ni en la Ruanda hace unos pocos años... ni siquiera las bestialidades que tuvieran lugar en esa misma época pueden considerarse "hijas de la Razón" sólo por su nivel de planificación, aunque coincidieran en el tiempo. Saludos,


----------



## alexacohen

Tal vez algunos de nosotros veamos cosas que otros no ven. 

El sueño de la razón produce monstruos... en cualquier época.

Saludos,


----------



## Vampiro

Interesantísimo hilo.
Pese a la aparente ambigüedad de la frase, y tras ver varias veces el grabado, me quedo también con la primera postulación de Namarne.  Es la razón llevada por sus sueños la que produce monstruos.
Eso de que cuando la razón sueña/duerme hace aparecer monstruos me parece una interpretación muy simplista, pero respetable... y posible.
Saludos.


----------



## giberian

Aceptando la ambigüedad de la frase, quiero subrayar la posibilidad de la interpretación de ser el racionalismo - o sea el (en)sueño con la razón - el que crea monstruos. Vean tan sólo la famosa obra El Tres de Mayo, y noten la ironía de los ejecutados viéndose iluminados por la lámpara a los pies del pelotón de fusilamiento. Creo que queda muy obvia la postura que toma Goya frente al racionalismo y un exagerado énfasis en la razón...


----------



## Jellby

En general no parece que esté muy claro, una muestra:

http://www.artehistoria.jcyl.es/genios/cuadros/1793.htm
Con esta imagen querría indicarnos cómo la razón libera sus fantasmas durante el sueño, a través del subconsciente, por lo que se supone un anticipo del Surrealismo. También podría aludir al deseo del artista por desenmascarar todos los monstruos de la sociedad a través de sus estampas, destacando así el poder de la razón sobre las tinieblas de la ignorancia, filosofía característica del pensamiento ilustrado.

http://ctsiessandoval.blogspot.com/2006/03/el-sueo-de-la-razn-produce-monstruos.html
En su célebre grabado "el sueño de la razón produce monstruos" Goya nos advertía, en los inicios del siglo XIX, de los problemas que podía plantear al ser humano el olvido de la inteligencia. Libre del razonamiento, sujeto a las fuerzas del prejuicio y la ignorancia, la historia humana nos conduce al horror.

http://goya.unizar.es/Infogoya/Obra/Catalogo_/Grabado_/C43p.html
La fantasía, abandonada de la razón, produce monstruos imposibles; unida con ella es madre de las artes y origen de las maravillas.
Cuando los hombres no oyen el grito de la razón, todo se vuelven visiones.

http://litmed.med.nyu.edu/Annotation?action=view&annid=12796
(traducido)
El significado del título está sujeto a debate, sobre todo porque "sueño" puede referirse a la ensoñación o al acto de dormir. Conocido como pintor filósofo, Goya puede haber querido soportar la Ilustración diciendo que cuando la razón duerme, la imaginación produce monstruos que llevan a la locura. O puede haber querido decir que la razón sola, sin la imaginación, conduce a la locura e incluso al horror. El personaje literario preferido por Goya, don Quijote, es un buen ejemplo de la imaginación sin la razón.


----------



## Namarne

Jellby said:


> Conocido como pintor filósofo, Goya puede haber querido defender las ideas de la Ilustración diciendo que cuando la razón duerme, la imaginación produce monstruos que llevan a la locura.


Realmente parecería así que el personaje que duerme en el grabado ES la razón misma, o una personificación, o una alegoría, de la razón. Sin duda eso abre mucho más aún las interpretaciones (no sólo a dos, y con muchos matices y sugerencias), tal y como has expuesto con esos ejemplos. 
Pero aunque así sea, a mí sigue sin parecerme que se caracterice a la razón como a una mera vigilante de lo "irracional"; de hecho quizá duerme porque _necesita _dormir (la razón no deja de ser el hombre mismo), y entonces salen los monstruos que lleva dentro (o que tal vez domina, incluso, pero que forman de algún modo parte de ella, de los que no puede liberarse por completo). (Al fin y al cabo en los cuadros de Goya tampoco domina tanto el elemento más racional o más apolíneo.)


----------



## scriptum

Hola por tercera vez. 
Querría agradecer a todos los participantes del hilo. Sus interesantísimos comentarios me sirven mucho para comprender mejor el español – y, también, Goya.
Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

alexacohen said:


> Tal vez algunos de nosotros veamos cosas que otros no ven.


Algunos no, todos. Todos vemos cosas que otros no ven y viceversa. 

En cuanto al resto de interpretaciones, de acuerdo en que simbólicamente las lecturas son múltiples, sobre todo si las interpretamos con los códigos que manejamos en nuestra época. Por aquellos años ni había nacido Jung ni se tenía conocimiento del inconsciente ni su sombra, pero por supuesto que esa interpretación (la manifestación de la sombra, de lo que se reprime) actualizada a los términos psicológicos de hoy, es perfectamente coherente. Yo *simple*mente aportaba una explicación (que me dio mi profe en el colegio, dicho sea de paso) ciñéndome al contexto cultural de la época. Saludos,


----------



## romarsan

Hola,
El sueño de la razón produce monstruos
Es una frase de una gran fuerza y que consigue, como ha quedado patente en este hilo, no solo captar la atención sino interpretaciones muy variadas según el criterio personal de quien emite la opinión.
A la vista del grabado parece claro que Goya establecía una relación directa entre "razón" y "principios éticos y morales" y de ahí que concluyerá que, al quedar esta dormida lo más irracional y cruel del ser humano puede aflorar libremente.
Suponiendo que este razonamiento se acerque a lo que realmente Goya pensó al encontrar este título tan atrayente para su obra, parece que queda claro que el análisis de la frase desde un punto de vista filosófico carece de base, puesto que es la brillante creación de un pintor no de un filósofo. 
La razón y la inteligencia, por si solas no aseguran más que actuaciones inteligentes, lógicas y coherentes, lo que no siempre conlleva la rectitud moral ni los más elementales principios éticos humanos.
Pero la frase capta la atención con una gran intensidad.
Saludos


----------



## alexacohen

romarsan said:


> La razón y la inteligencia, por si solas no aseguran más que actuaciones inteligentes, lógicas y coherentes, lo que no siempre conlleva la rectitud moral ni los más elementales principios éticos humanos.


Absolutamente de acuerdo.

En realidad podemos interpretar la frase como nos dé la gana, independientemente del contexto cultural de la época y de lo que cualquier otra persona haya interpretado, ya sea filósofo, profesor de colegio, pintor o cantante de ópera.

Porque nadie hay en el mundo que sepa en realidad qué es lo que pensaba Goya cuando pintó su cuadro.

Cualquier interpretación es tan válida como cualquier otra.

Saludos,


----------



## Hebe Maya

Llegados a este punto, y ante tantos buenos razonamientos - aunque no todos, todo hay que decirlo –, en general pertinentes – aunque tampoco todos -, pienso que se ha ahondado mucho y bien en busca del sentido último de la frase del cuadro de Goya (creo que no podemos separar una de otro, puesto que se trata del título del cuadro y no de la sentencia de un pensador que el pintor hubiera tomado prestada; al igual como no podemos separar de hecho y completamente la luz de la oscuridad, existiendo más claroscuros que otra cosa – tanto en el mundo externo al ser humano como en su mente), pero a la vez se han abierto nuevos interrogantes, dada la riqueza de posibilidades aportadas, en particular por Namarne y Jellby.



			
				Maria Madrid said:
			
		

> ...sigo sin ver cómo los últimos coletazos medievales puedan tener que ver con los postulados de la Ilustración. Precisamente la Inquisición está en las antípodas del Siglo de las Luces.


 
El presente hunde sus raíces en el pasado, de modo que no podemos trazar una línea que separe netamente dos períodos. El Siglo de las Luces es el producto de todo lo que le precedió. Por lo tanto esta rigidez, este “encajonamiento” de las épocas en compartimientos estancos, es ficticio. No acabó el Medievo así de repente y empezó la Ilustración ya sin más; están ensamblados del mismo modo que en la mente del ser humano convive la luz con la oscuridad (la razón con los monstruos). No sólo una época se encabalga en otra, sino que en determinados momentos de la historia se ha retornado en muchos aspectos a una visión del mundo de épocas muy precedentes a la inmediatamente anterior. Pienso que esto no ha cambiado en el presente y, como ilustra el comentario de Alexacohen acerca de dos episodios de la humanidad prácticamente equivalentes separados por un dilatado espacio temporal - sigue habiendo retornos al pasado (que no necesariamente tienen que significar un retroceso) y saltos grandiosos hacia el futuro, de los cuales acaso sólo la perspectiva histórica nos permitirá más adelante ser plenamente conscientes.



romarsan said:


> Suponiendo que este razonamiento se acerque a lo que realmente Goya pensó al encontrar este título tan atrayente para su obra, parece que queda claro que el análisis de la frase desde un punto de vista filosófico carece de base, puesto que es la brillante creación de un pintor no de un filósofo.


 
Muy bien expresado, Romi. Un artista plástico – pintor, escultor, arquitecto, músico, cineasta incluso – ve cosas que un filósofo no verá (y viceversa) sencillamente porque su pensamiento abstracto – sea expresado mediante el arte o la escritura - es distinto. Por otra parte, retomando el hilo de lo anteriormente dicho, un pintor se adscribe obviamente a su tiempo, pero asimismo y sobre todo bebe de las fuentes de sus predecesores, de todos sus antecesores, de modo que el tiempo histórico se nos presenta no como un camino matemáticamente recto que va de principio a fin como una línea perfectamente trazada, sino más bien como un círculo elástico sin fin cuyos extremos aparecen ensamblados, estando todas las épocas ligadas unas con otras y entre ellas en múltiples círculos concéntricos.


----------



## María Madrid

alexacohen said:


> Cualquier interpretación es tan válida como cualquier otra.


Eso lo daba yo por sobreentendido, nunca había pensado que hubiera una competición para ver quién se lleva el gato al agua, sino que se trataba de debatir en qué basa cada uno su interpretación, sin por eso entrar a evaluar las opiniones diferentes que proporcionan otros. Saludos,


----------



## alexacohen

romarsan said:


> Es una frase de una gran fuerza y que consigue, como ha quedado patente en este hilo, no solo captar la atención sino interpretaciones muy variadas según el criterio personal de quien emite la opinión.


Claro que sí, Ro. 
Totalmente de acuerdo: cada cual tiene su punto de vista y ha sido interesante debatir nuestras diferentes interpretaciones.
Muchas gracias por la amabilidad, comprensión y respeto que siempre demuestras hacia las opiniones de los otros.


(Puck se ha metido en la secadora otra vez, tendré que tener cuidado. Saludos, )


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Razón no es inteligencia. Es cordura, prudencia, sensatez, juicio. Lo que los franceses llaman "sagesse". Es lo razonable. 
Pero también lo solidario, lo generoso, lo humano, lo oportuno, lo recto, lo justo, lo equitativo...  

Para mí, la frase alude a que cuando de forma voluntaria alguien adormece la razón, cuando la aparta y la asesina, surgen entonces los monstruos de la sinrazón, de lo irracional, de la locura.

 Muchos son los ejemplos en la historia de la humanidad en los que la ausencia de la razón y el uso de la inteligencia para fines personales provocaron situaciones inimaginables, dignas de las peores pesadillas. Por eso creo que ese fenómeno no es patrimonio de una época determinada sino que lo ha sido de cualquier época y de cualquier lugar. Basta, si no, con recorrer la Historia reciente o con solo mirar alrededor nuestro...


----------



## CanalGirl

Veo dos significados opuestos.
-La ilusión de la razón crea monstruos (se justifican cosas horrorosas mediante un espejismo llamado razón)
-Cuando duerme la razón despiertan los monstruos

No sé nada de Goya, ni de las cosas que dicen los otros foristas, pero así lo veo yo. 
Me gusta más la primera interpretación.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

María Madrid said:


> ...nunca había pensado que hubiera una competición para ver quién se lleva el gato al agua, sino que se trataba de debatir en qué basa cada uno su interpretación, sin por eso entrar a evaluar las opiniones diferentes que proporcionan otros. Saludos,


¡Bien dicho!
Mi propia interpretación: se trata de la lucha entre Ciencia y Creencia: la ausencia de explicación científica deja espacio para cualquier 'monstruosidad' que pueda producir la imaginación humana. 

/Wilma


----------



## Zapi87

Hola:
Este hilo me ha parecido muy interesante.

Bien, haciendo alusión a la explicación del grabado que está expuesto en el Museo del Prado ("_La fantasía abandonada de la razón produce monstruos imposibles: unida con ella es madre de las artes y origen de las maravillas"), _mi conclusión es la siguiente: La fantasía es la raza aria, un ser humano perfecto, una raza que se automejore hasta ser perfecta, la perfección genética humana. Pero la razón se fue a dormir y, ¿qué tenemos?*,* el peor de los monstruos jamás creado.

Saludos.


----------



## Fauna.

El sueño de la razon produce monstruos... interesante, en lo personal poco participo de espacios como estos pero al ver la gran diversdad de puntos de vistas y opiniones, todas con gran valor por supuesto, me gustaria compartir el planteamiento de mi idea.


 me parece que al decir "el sueño de la razon" puede estarse refiriendo al soñar con esa razon, al desearle con vehemencia se podria llegar al punto en que solo se mira por medio de sus lentes y se siente solo por sus poros, lo cual  podria sin duda desatar una hecatombe, pues al centrar la totalidad de los intereses humanos en un aspecto tan frio, finalmente esto nos haga (a los seres humanos) convertirnos en monstruos avidos de cosas cada dia mas inalcansables, 

En si misma la razon es un sueño que el hombre jamas va a dominar y que en contraparte le dominara  convirtiendole en lo que dije antes: un monstruo. entonces  soñar con esa razon, vivir, respirar, amar con cada facion de nuestro ser esa razon no puede mas que producir monstruos.


----------



## Calambur

En mi modesta opinión, el Capricho 43 - "El sueño de la razón produce monstruos" -considerado por muchos críticos como el más claro precedente del surrealismo-, muestra los monstruos que afloran del inconsciente -del hombre y de la sociedad- cuando la razón se adormece.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para mí hay dos interpretaciones posibles:
1. *Literal*: hasta la razón más meridiana en vigilia, en el sueño produce seres de fantasía, monstruos.
2. *Escondida*: la razón ilustrada y progresista del XVIII, al entrar en delirio produjo las monstruosidades de Napoleón en España (cf. _Los desastres de la guerra_). 
Creo que Goya usa los dos sentidos: el de su mundo onírico plagado de pesadillas y el horror de las monstruosidades de la guerra napoleónica en España, cometidos en nomre de la razón (delirante en este caso).
Es una interpretación muy personal, por supuesto


----------



## Calambur

XiaoRoel said:


> Creo que Goya usa los dos sentidos: el de su mundo onírico plagado de pesadillas y el horror de las monstruosidades de la guerra napoleónica en España, cometidos en nomre de la razón (delirante en este caso).


Seguramente, esa doble lectura es posible y acertada.


----------



## Efestos888

"La imaginación abandonada por la razón crea monstruosidades. Unida a la razón, la imaginación produce grandes maravillas y arte verdadero".


----------



## Efestos888

Efestos888 said:


> "La imaginación abandonada por la razón crea monstruosidades. Unida a la razón, la imaginación produce grandes maravillas y arte verdadero". Interpretetación que le da  René Dubos a la frase.


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo con ninguno y acepto que por ello me arrojéis otra vez tomates, ya que estoy acostumbrado. Yo pienso que Goya sufría alucinaciones y/o pesadillas continuamente debido a su afición a pintar y dibujar temas de brujería y satanismo: esto le ocurre frecuentemente a los que se meten a pensar o indagar sobre estos temas. Quizás el problema se le agravó con su enfermedad, probablemente de intoxicación por plomo o saturnismo. Sus pinturas negras, los seis cuadros de brujería que pintó para la Duquesa de Osuna y sus numerosos dibujos y grabados (Los Disparates) que se ocupan de esos temas dan buena cuenta de esta peligrosa afición que le pudo llevar a la ruina. Y es que mentar al Diablo tiene sus consecuencias.


----------



## Calambur

alberto gonzalez said:


> Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo con ninguno y acepto que por ello me arrojéis otra vez tomates, ya que estoy acostumbrado.



Me hiciste reír.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Teniendo en cuenta que el propio Goya pensó titular esa obra "El autor soñando" se oscurece el componente de advertencia con que solemos interpretarlo y aparece la mera recreación de los caprichosos monstruos a que da lugar el sueño una vez abandonada la razón. ¿O es que vosotros no habéis soñado nunca monstruosidades y seres fantásticos? Y todo sin perjuicio de una calculada ambigüedad muy propia de los tiempos que corrían: Ilustración (razón) e Inquisición (monstruos que produce la razón ausente).


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Calambur said:


> Me hiciste reír.



Pues te mando un saludo.


----------



## Bashti

Ese cuadro recuerda otro de Goya, el retrato de nuestro gran Gaspar Melchor de Jovellanos, político y escritor, ilustrado y defensor de la independencia española frente a Napoleón. En ese retrato aparece con un libro en una mano y la cabeza apoyada en la otra. Parece pensativo. En el cuadro que estamos analizando parece que se ha quedado dormido y que los monstruos se ciernen sobre su cabeza aprovechando su sueño. Jovellanos siempre ha sido considerado un hombre racionalista e íntegro. Por eso creo que la interpretación sería que cuando la razon se duerme los monstruos de la sinrazón  se despiertan. Desde luego es una opinión muy particular que someto a vuestra consideración.


----------

